# Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?



## Ralf2008 (11. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen neuen Teich soweit fertiggestellt und nach euren Empfehlungen den eingefüllten Kies wieder entfernt. Nun werde ich statt dessen Sand nehmen.

Momentan ist der Teich leer und wartet darauf (genauso wie meine Tochter, die endlich Goldfische im Teich haben möchte) geflutet zu werden (ca. 6.000 l).

Ich möchte über ebay am Wochenende Pflanzen bestellen und einsetzen. Mache ich das besser im Trockenen oder soll ich erst "fluten". Lieber wäre mir natürlich den Teich trockenen Fußes zu betreten.

ich leses so viel über "Teichsubstrat". Reicht mein Sand oder muss ich Erde oder Dünger untermischen.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure hilfreichen Antworten.

Ralf


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Hallo,

Auf keinen Fall Dünger! Die Algen werden sich bedanken.

Sand ist OK. Eventuell mit Lehm - vorsicht: darf ebenso nicht gedüngt sein - vermischen. Wir hatten das Glück, dass in dem ehemals verwahrlosten Garten garantiert keine Düngung stattgefunden hat, so dass wir den Lehm aus dem Aushub vom Teichbau nehmen konnten. Nach ca. 40 cm Tiefe kam fast reiner Lehm zum Vorschein. Hätte ich mir bloß noch etwas davon weggestellt...

Sand, Lehm und feiner Kies bildet unser Substrat. In die Pflanztöpfe habe ich zusätzlich noch etwas Tongranulat gegeben. Wir hatten ursprünglich einige Pflanzen im L*dl besorgt (Haben die jetzt gerade wieder). Da war so ein komisches Tongranulat dabei.

Erde ist ebenfalls kein gutes Substrat: Normalerweise zu reich an Nährstoffen. 

Was ich heute anders machen würde? Ich glaube ich würde mich nach Verlegesand umschauen (Baustoffhändler). Darin ist laut Aussagen hier aus dem Forum ca. 30% Lehm enthalten. 

Zusätzlich gibt es spezielle (Teure!) Teichsubstrate, die angeblich irgendwelche Bakterien ansiedeln oder auch Ionen "tauschen" sollen. Darüber weiß ich zu wenig, als dass ich das hier abschließend bewerten könnte. Nur bei sowas bin ich eher skeptisch.

OK. Hast Du schon die Suchfunktion bemüht??? Da sollten dann noch so manche Tipps ans Tageslicht kommen.


----------



## Ralf2008 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Vielen Dank Alex für Deine Antwort, wenn es leider auch die Einzige war.

Kannst Du mir verraten, ob ich zum bepfanzen den Teich vorher voll Wasser laufen lassen muss, oder ob ich Ihn "trocken" bepflanzen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Hallo Ralf,

'trocken' bepflanzen geht nur wenn Dein Teich nicht zu groß ist. Sonst vertrocknen die Pflanzen bis das Wasser sie erreicht. Am besten gehst Du schrittweise vor: zuerst die tiefste Pflanzzone so weit füllen, dass das Substrat dort nass ist, dann pflanzen. Weiter auffüllen bis zur zweittiefsten Pflanzzone, pflanzen und wieder auffülle - und immer so weiter bis der ganze Teich befüllt ist. Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen dürfen niemals austrocknen.


----------



## Ralf2008 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Besten dank für den Rat. Mein Teich ist nicht sehr gross. Er ist ca. 5 bis 6.000 l gross.

Das schrittweise befüllen klingt nach halbwegs trockenem Fuß. Morgen werde ich zunächst den Sand als substrat einfüllen und dann die Pflanzen bestellen.

Danke


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Servus Ralf

Wie Werner schon geschrieben  Schrittweise Wasser füllen, garantiert trockene Füsse  Gummistiefel  

Aber schau einmal hier < Klick


----------



## Ralf2008 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich bin baff! Zunächst vielen Dank für Deine antwort. Aber Dein Teich ist ja der Hammer. Ich glaube meine Familie bereits vor der Fertigstellung meiner kleinen "Feuchtzone" von einer Erweiterung erwärmen zu müssen.

Danke!


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Servus Ralf

Danke  , aber der ist Geschichte für mich.

Wollte dir nur die Pflanzungen im "Trockenen" rüber bringen .

Viel Spaß bei deiner Teicherweiterung


----------



## karsten. (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Moin

hilft Das ?


----------



## Ralf2008 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich einen Teich?*

Halo Karsten,

ja! Da waren gute Tips dabei. Ich bin mit der suchfunktion noch etwas auf Kriegsfuß (zuviele ergebnisse), so dass ich mich sehr für Eure Mühen bedanke.


----------

